
URLs in books - mariorz
http://tarekziade.wordpress.com/2009/04/19/urls-in-books/
======
thamer
What happens when the author's website goes down? I'm guessing his job is not
really to maintain an URL shortener website, so he probably won't be dedicated
to its stability and reliability. Are there URL shorteners that let you edit
the URL? That's probably what he needs...

~~~
baddox
He really needs to print both the actual URL and the shortened tag. This way,
is his site goes down, the link is still legit, yet if the link changes, his
redirect is still active. If both sites go down, well there's no solution to
that.

~~~
arjunnarayan
Actually the shortened tag is a good idea. It would make books more readable.
And he could publish a list at the end of the book with the actual URLs (think
of it as site version 1). He could even call it an "index".

------
quizbiz
How <i>do</i> you content digital and print media?

------
thinkcomp
Rather than put URLs in books, I think it's better to put URLs them alongside
them. You can always make updates, and you can save the paper, ink and oil you
would have spent printing and shipping a bibliography through the distribution
channel.

Press Release:
[http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/news/pressreleases.ht...](http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/news/pressreleases.html?id=32)

Example: <http://www.thinkpress.com/authoritas/resources.html>

